# Lightweight Body Panels?



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm prepping a '90 Jetta 16V for HPDE & autocross and am looking for lightweight body panels. The OEM steel panels are a bit rough and a couple could use replacement. I'm thinking some weight savings couldn't hurt. I've searched the web and have only found later model options. Most are 'poseur' parts anyway. I'd like something for racing. Fenders & bumpers are needed (a full front clip would be perfect!), doors & hoods would be considered. Any sources? Thanks for your help


----------



## GTLITE72 (Apr 16, 2007)

I remember seeing something in a thread about a company in europe making Carbon Fiber fenders, roof 
door skins and bumpers. Try doing a search on here for carbon fiber fenders.


----------



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks GTLITE72. I, too, found the company in England. Shipping might be a bit pricey, though.

I did a little more homework and found the CF fenders only save about 3 lbs each. So I'll make do with the stock pieces for now. I'll concentrate on maximum weight savings for the unsprung bits.

Thanks again


----------



## GTLITE72 (Apr 16, 2007)

Your biggest weight savings are going to be in the doors and the rear hatch. Are you going to street the car at all?
If you aren't I would suggest going to Lexan 1/4 windows and Lexan hatch glass.


----------



## dasaxGLi (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep, you're spot on. 

Some 10-12 years ago I was prepping Porsche 911's for fun. On the last project I, and my mechanic/builder, backdated a '74 Carrera to a '72 RS - FG fenders, hood, ducktail - gutted doors & all Lexan windows except the windshield - full cage - ALL insulation removed (loud & rough) - RS carpet setv-two Sparco EVO2's. We got the car down to 2150 lbs wet. Was lots of fun with a carbed 2.7 making about 265 HP. Yeah, lots of fun & lots of $$$. 

The Jetta will see everyday street use as well as autox and a bit of HPDE, so mods will be pretty tame for a while. It will be a good platform for my 15 year old son to learn vehicle dynamics so we'll concentrate on safety & reliability. 

Thanks very much for your input - Now the fun begins!


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

GTLITE72 said:


> I remember seeing something in a thread about a company in europe making Carbon Fiber fenders, roof
> door skins and bumpers. Try doing a search on here for carbon fiber fenders.


 check this company i bought a set of fiberglass doors of them 
http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Satz-GFK-Turen...6050?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item2308293e72 
i think they offer more parts for vw in fiberglass as wel in carbonfibre 

greetz skywalker


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

I havent found CF fenders or bumpers for a MK2. We deal w Performance Trim regularly and they dont have these for a mk2... who is it you found?


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

thepaintcanman said:


> I havent found CF fenders or bumpers for a MK2. We deal w Performance Trim regularly and they dont have these for a mk2... who is it you found?


i know a guy in holland who wanted to make carbon fibre bumpers,he is making parts and restoring parts for the gt class all over europe
minor thing is that he wants 2000 euros for the moulds and another 1000 euros for the carbon bumpers,these moulds will be made of the us small bumpers,like he said the moulds we can keep!
it is very interesting when there are enough people to cover the price but here in holland not so many people are interested in these products
As for the fenders the guys from timeless/cardesign can manufacture them 
i have found also another guy [email protected] he is also a treu master in carbon fiber and not expensive http://www.berg-cup.de/frames.asp check the products he already made

greetz skywalker


----------



## skywalker38 (Aug 15, 2010)

skywalker38 said:


> i know a guy in holland who wanted to make carbon fibre bumpers,he is making parts and restoring parts for the gt class all over europe
> minor thing is that he wants 2000 euros for the moulds and another 1000 euros for the carbon bumpers,these moulds will be made of the us small bumpers,like he said the moulds we can keep!
> it is very interesting when there are enough people to cover the price but here in holland not so many people are interested in these products
> As for the fenders the guys from timeless/cardesign can manufacture them
> ...


I was hoping to get a direct link to his products but this is the main page right above you must click martplatz and then click teilermarkt if you scroll downwards you see some of his products a carbon fiber mk1 dash bmw carbon fiber doors and a hood as well for the mk1 and 2


----------

